# Fishin at Steineker, and Sandwash



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, Orvis1 and I have been trying to get together for a few weeks now, and finally we were able to hook up on Sat. We went out early Sat. morning to Steineker after those elusive big browns. Unfortunately I had only fished for them in the summer, never in the winter, and the only place I knew of them was close to the dam. Well, the night before I injured my ankle really bad playing ball, but that wasn't going to stop me from taking Mr. Craig fishing. So, we set out across the ice, on foot might I add, trying to get to the dam. Well, there was a dam fog, so we didn't know how dam far it was to get to the dam. But we kept trudging away. We met some fellow fisherman, and asked how far it was, they told us it was at least another 30 min. walk. Well, Craig was already sweatin like a pig, and my ankle really couldn't take much, so we decided to set up shop where we stood. About 15 min. into it, Orvis catches the first one. Pretty nice bow, about 17 inches, nice fat thing. Then he catches another one about the same. Then I catch an albino. When we saw the flash in the water, we thought it was a brown until it came up, we were both surprised. Well, because it took us so long to get to the spot we were at, we started fishing a lot later than we wanted to. So, the fishing just died off after I caught mine. So, we packed up, made the trek back to the truck, and loaded up for sandwash.

We get out there, it is blowing, and cold, but we set up camp, get inside the hut, and start fishing. Again, Orvis is the first one to catch one. Then the second one, and the third and fourth. I would only get little bumps here and there, but that was it. I was so excited because Mr. Orvis had an underwater camera, and I had never used one before. He gets it all hooked up, turns it on and AMAZING!!! No picture. The screen would not work. We had power, but no picture. Orvis fiddled with it, but no picture. But our fish finder is telling us we are on top of a lot of fish, and some big ones too. The biggest we caught was close to 18", but we know there were some bigger ones down there, but we never did see them. So to sum everything up, here is the bad. We walked 3 miles to catch browns and never did. Orvis lost one of his gloves on the way to Sandwash so his hand was pretty cold. The top of his ice hut ripped so he has to repair that, his camera quit working and so he has to take that back, we caught 7 fish total, and to top it all off, on the way off the lake, after it was dark, and the wind is blowing, we both broke through the ice up to our thighs getting to the bottom of the boat ramp. If I have missed anything, Orvis will have to clean it up, and he will have to add his pictures. But hey, at least we caught some fish, had a great time, and I can't wait to go again Orvis!

Here is my Albino


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, he made it sound like it was a good day. Sounds like a crappy day if you guys ask me :lol: . That sucks about all the equipment malfunctions, atleast you guys had a few fish to show for it. Did Craig get to finally use his ice spikes when you fell in? :mrgreen: Glad you guys had a good time out there!!

Craig, you might want to check the cord connection from the camera to the monitor in the back of the monitor. I had that same problem on my aqua-vu where the TV came on, but the connection in the back had come undone.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I did that but made the decision that the camera is going back for a better fish finder I still have the receipt but just going to take it back and get a better fish finder for the boat I sense open water is not far away. I have a bow shot I can add but kind of foggy but some chunky ones came to play not fast but steady most of the time we actually got to fish. If the fishing was slow we enjoyed the conversation sharpshooter25 is a good egg. You will have to ask him about some of the things that were said in the tent, if you just overheard the conversation you would have no clue it was fishing related.. 


Crap I always get a bite when I have a handful of nuts... 


I wonder if that lady would mind me sticking it in her hole...


















Now this isn't the gutpile but I usually eat pistachio nuts when I fish and as soon as I get something to eat or drink the fish seem to come. The other comment was about sticking our transducer in an already drilled ice hole to check depth so we didn't have to drill another one... GEEZ get your mind out of the gutter...


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

It still was a good day, even though we fell through the ice. No Craig didn't get to use his icepicks. His hands were so cold anyway I doubt he would have been able to feel them. And just so you know, it was Craig who told me to stick it in the lady's hole. haha StevO you should come out with Craig this weekend. I will be out there again on Sandwash, and it is supposed to be a nice calm day. Did you get my message on your phone yet Craig? Oh, and Craig where are your pictures? Post the one pic you got.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, that sounds like a tough day. At least some fish were caught. Pretty good size on that albino too.

Good luck on the next trip out.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Geeze Craig. I was under the impression what happens in the tent while ice fishing stays in the tent :lol:


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

orvis1 said:


> Crap I always get a bite when I have a handful of nuts...
> 
> I wonder if that lady would mind me sticking it in her hole...
> 
> Now this isn't the gutpile but I usually eat pistachio nuts when I fish and as soon as I get something to eat or drink the fish seem to come. The other comment was about sticking our transducer in an already drilled ice hole to check depth so we didn't have to drill another one... GEEZ get your mind out of the gutter...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So your the one who leaves their nuts on the ice......My dogs love it when guys do that. I bet they are still salty.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

classic report! gotta love days like that! :lol: I hear ya on the ankle thing...only I told Craig no way! then I end up going out on it anyway without him :lol: as a last minute thing (no offense) haha oh well. better than sittin home


----------

